# I, Zombie...



## truwiccan (Sep 25, 2008)

This is me from last years Halloween (2007). It takes hours to make myself up like this using latex, bald cap, grease paint, etc. But Zombies are my favorite creation, and no matter where I go on Halloween, people are taking pictures, staring, touching when I turn myself into this. I can talk, eat, and move my face normally. I was also a Zombie the year before, but I put hair on it in strategic places.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks great. I admire your dedication to spend so much time on make-up. I've found that make-up skills tend to get better and better with each year, so please post photos of how your zombie turns out this year!

Constructive ideas - You've got the make-up nailed, but it's time to bring your blood stains up to the same level as everything else. Try to find some high quality blood (that doesn't look so pink when it starts to dry). Also, a little more dirt on the clothes would help create that fresh-from-the-grave look.


Love the 666 - that's a great touch!


----------



## truwiccan (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, thats a good ideal on the blood issue. We can always look back and see something we could have done differently. I've actually got a suit buried in the dirt right now, in case I do the Zombie again this year. It will have the look, as well as the dirt smell to it.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks fantastic. I usually just throw on the grim reaper robe.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your costume is great.. (need more rips and blood on jacket and pants)
don't let that suit sit in that dirt too long or you'll be th enaked zombie LOL
(I would suggest a little eyeliner or gray makeup around the eye area too ..you skin sticks out like a sore thumb) otherwise its great job


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, I just don't have the patience for makeup.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You did a really nice job on the texture around the head, as well. Many people ignore this. I love the traditional blue. Seems like whenever I'm called to do indie zombies lately they want the yellow tone look. Go figure.

Try this simple recipe to keep your blood from pinking out. Ironically, this is the same recipe I use for indie films. Chocolate syrup mixed with red food coloring. Dries to a nice shiny consistency, and blood drops will "freeze" in place.

The eyeliner has already been mentioned, as was the ripped clothes. Did you use make-up on your teeth at all?

Also, you have such great texture on your head, carry it through to your hands. This can even be done fast with a quick paint of latex and peel it up in random spots.

Overall, way to go beyond the call of duty! You give Halloween a good name!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That is very well done. I do, however, have to agree with Sickie and work on the hands. Wasn't there an article here that told how to make zombie skin with KY Jelly and plastic wrap???? Or am I back:googly: in LaLa Land again???


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job! Don't be afraid to punch the makeup a little more around the eyes... when you stare at a person, we as humans tend to go for the eyes, it is a genetic instict that we share with every other beast so make sure the detail in this area gets the most attention. Use the purples and red colors amongst the darker blues to give that sunken in look that is sort of a zombie hallmark but that really is just splitting hairs, it is really an outstanding job overall!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. having to do with using ky under plastic wrap to give the sliding skin effect. having probs finding that post...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> yep. having to do with using ky under plastic wrap to give the sliding skin effect. having probs finding that post...


I didn't find the link on here, but pretty sure this is the related article it was referring to.
http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1929

Here's the thread on here I was thinking about 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11405


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oooh oooh you have to go to Ms Wicked's house like that SHE will love it!! LOL. You look great really really great.


----------



## sinisterbug (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh no!! I've been inspired. XD I had hoped to just throw something together this year, but your amazing picture has got me thinking up all sorts of complicated and time intensive costume pursuits.


----------



## scarem76 (Oct 5, 2008)

you're amazing.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, heres a tip for you....

Next time you do this shade the areas darker under the cheeks, on the side of the head in the timple area, the eye sockets and sides of the nose, it will break up the makeup and give you a sunken look to the flesh, because you have blood on your shirt I would also add just a little gel blood around the mouth area.
Rule of thumb for me is I like to bring out the high areas of the face so i darken all the areas i mentioned to do that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> oooh oooh you have to go to Ms Wicked's house like that SHE will love it!! LOL. You look great really really great.




Pay NO attention to that woman behind the green curtain!!!!!!

You did a great job. Scary.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool I, zombie. higginsr's had a good tip about closer to the eyes, But other than that your application is excellent. Like the forehead appliance too !


----------

